# What is this very dark honey?



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Looks like our Fall honey. Which I am pretty sure the color is mainly due to the Golden Rod. I too... notice no dirty socks smell. I gather there are quite a few varieties of GR... so maybe they don't all have that odor... don't know. I can tell you one thing... it sells great... at least among those who are really particular. We get that same red hue too...


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

if it has a reddish hue its likely honey from Japanese knotwood or red bamboo as some call it. very popular honey in some locales.....it is here in western PA!


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Could be japanese knotweed, hard to say for sure.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Compared to these pictures, it looks more like buckwheat.

http://www.ebeehoney.com/HoneyVarieties.html

I will have to drive around and look for buckwheat and knotweed sources. Don't have to look too far to see golden rod!


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

buckwheat is very very dark...pretty much black.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

I wonder how far south the Japanese Knotweed grows? I see it is invasive in VA... so maybe it has made it to Coastal NC... just curious.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, here is another chart. 

http://www.desertvikingranch.com/documents/honeyguide.pdf

Anyone in Wisconsin familiar with this honey. I will bring over a sample for verification (if you are close to Manitowoc).


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Would you like to sell some? I want to make meads, see my offer to buy here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?261005-I-want-Goldenrod
Best to PM me


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

nursebee said:


> Would you like to sell some? I want to make meads, see my offer to buy here:
> Best to PM me


Pretty sure I have what you are looking for... I'll PM you.


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

I highly doubt it's goldenrod. People say goldenrod honey is dark but I have found that's definately not the case. I have hives over goldenrod every fall and the honey is very yellow, on the lighter side.


----------

